# gentoo kernel stuck ?

## liunx

hello，

i install gentoo-amd64 in kvm, after configuring kernel, then i do a reboot, 

then i stuck here:

EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

EXT3-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 492k freed

Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 6144k

Freeing unused kernel memory: 1204k freed

Freeing unused kernel memory: 984k freed

no response any more, 

help please.  :Shocked: 

----------

## wswartzendruber

Crap!  I ran into this EXACT same problem.  I'll remember what fixed it here in a minute.  Are you running inside VirtualBox?

EDIT:  Ah, yes!  I was trying to mount a swap partition and didn't have swap compiled into the kernel.

----------

## DONAHUE

boot the cd, mount the gentoo partitions, run 

```
ls /mnt/gentoo/stage*
```

 What stage3 tarball did you use? if amd64 and older than 20110625 or if i486 or i686

do this: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-880149.html

the latest amd64 is stage3-amd64-20110630.tar.bz2

if you have either of the two newest amd64 versions the problems of https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-880149.html are theoretically corrected.

----------

## wswartzendruber

Ah yes, another issue I had was with a bad Stage 3 and faulty /dev contents.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## liunx

 *wswartzendruber wrote:*   

> Crap!  I ran into this EXACT same problem.  I'll remember what fixed it here in a minute.  Are you running inside VirtualBox?
> 
> EDIT:  Ah, yes!  I was trying to mount a swap partition and didn't have swap compiled into the kernel.

 

i run it in kvm box.

----------

## wswartzendruber

I think DONAHUE has your solution.

----------

## tomk

Moved from Gentoo Chat to Kernel & Hardware, support requests shouldn't be posted to Gentoo Chat.

----------

